
GoThroughList – Setup Your CheckLists - noting1234
http://gothroughlist.com/
======
rognjen
I think developing a tool for SMEs like this is really tough. Whenever I come
across a new one, in order to evaluate it, often one of the first questions I
try to answer is: how's this better than a Google Spreadsheet? Most of the
time the answer is that it isn't, unfortunately.

I don't have many checklists (three in fact) but they're in a folder in Google
Drive. Each one is a spreadsheet that has the template and a when doing a run
the template is duplicated and renamed to the date.

With that setup I think I've accomplished the main selling points of this
tool: central repo, sharing, history, dashboard. Plus I've revision history
and audit log.

Additional upsides are that it's an existing tool that I pay for and use and
users are familiar with it. Plus I've none of the limitations of not having a
paid version.

------
squeng
In addition to the services already mentioned here, there's also Manifestly
(with whom I'm not affiliated--I'm interested in this space as a potential
competitor ...): [https://medium.com/manifestly/checklists-and-to-do-lists-
are...](https://medium.com/manifestly/checklists-and-to-do-lists-are-
different-8c882c4541c3)

------
mroll
Is checklist software something people pay for? I recently wrote
[https://checkfox.app](https://checkfox.app) as a toy, inspired by Atul
Gawandes “Checklist Manifesto”. I’d love to know if there’s a market for this
sort of thing.

~~~
rozenmd
Depends on how you frame it, and who you try to sell to, but yes:
[https://safetyculture.com/iauditor/](https://safetyculture.com/iauditor/)

~~~
wdb
Yes, I had written something similar for the Big 4 many years ago it was an
auditing solution, web-based and work well. Back then it was good business but
then my father got ill so decided to halt the company. The continuous hassle
of getting the invoices paid by the Big 4 was one problem. Waiting up to 180
days to get bills paid...

